# notowania portalu internetowego



## werta

Witam!

Proszę o przetłumaczenie "notowania portalu internetowego" na języka angielski.

Kontekst: Ten album został uznany za najlepiej sprzedający się album tego roku wg notowania portalu internetowego www.xxx.com.

Dziękuję


----------



## Thomas1

according to the Internet portal xyz, the album is...
according to the classification by the Internet portal xyz...
the Internet portal xyz rates/has rated it as the best selling album...
Sporo jest sposobów na przetłumaczenie tego sformułowania.


----------



## majlo

According to XYZ's ranking, ... .


----------



## LilianaB

Based on X rating. What do you mean exactly by Internet portal? Any Internet authority that rates movies? Just a site?


----------



## majlo

*portal II «witryna internetowa o charakterze komercyjnym, udostępniająca indywidualnym użytkownikom różnorodne informacje i usługi»*


----------



## Thomas1

The meaning is the same as in English, isn't it?


----------



## LilianaB

There is a term an Internet portal, but I do not know if they rate movies and songs? I thought she meant something more specific. Then it will be the rating of an Internet portal. According to the rating of an Internet portal. Usually the users rate movies or songs.


----------



## dreamlike

Liliana, no hard feelings, please don't feel snubbed, but you really tend to over-analyse things, which of course has its perks, but not in this case.


----------

